# What's YOUR Favorite place for SERMS (Clomid/Nolva)? HCG?



## squigader (Feb 21, 2012)

These aren't illegal like AAS, and the board rules don't say anything about this, so I hope this is OK mods!

Go ahead, list em. What's been bunk for you, and what's been good to go? Best value?


----------



## BrG89 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules.

The old sten lab was gtg
precision peptide was good at first then went to shit
I haven't ran into any problems with EP
I like MP the best though


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 22, 2012)

MP quick easy.....


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ummm


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Ummm



Technically not an answer


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

That's
MP - 2
1 EP - 1
Precision - 1
Peptide Source - 1


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2012)

ChemOneResearch
ResearchStop
CEM


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch
> ResearchStop
> CEM


 

^^^ used both Chem1 and research stop both good 2 go, EP had good clen but that was about it


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 22, 2012)

Manpower 
Researchstop 

Best I used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 22, 2012)

get raws and make your own


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2012)

Giving all day chemist a Shot rest of  places been hit and miss ex. Legit clen,bunk a,dex....to risky.


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

That's
MP Research Supply - 3
ResearchStop - 3
ChemOneResearch - 2
CEM - 2
ExtremePeptide - 1.5
Precision - 1
Peptide Source - 1
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1

This is great! We can get a resource going with a list of places that people can trust/are g2g for research products. Next post, I'm going to bold the ones that are sponsors, so IM forum members are aware that these guys support IM and have a presence here for easy contact.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^^ Congrats on topping 1,000 posts, Squig.


----------



## squigader (Feb 23, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Congrats on topping 1,000 posts, Squig.



Thanks! Wow, I didn't even notice that coming! Almost yesterday I was a brand new member...

BTW, lets keep these opinions coming, people!


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 23, 2012)

hows MP's clomid??


----------



## squigader (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> hows MP's clomid??



They have 3 recommendations, and doing a search, no one seems to have complained about their clomid! I'm guessing g2g.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Congrats on topping 1,000 posts, Squig.



*Curt*, I am expecting a shout out when I reach 2,000 posts 
*Prince*, I would like an autograph photo of Gena when I reach 5,000 posts


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 26, 2012)

i use united pharmacies


----------



## booze (Feb 26, 2012)

All day chemist for sure


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

Mp


----------



## big60235 (Feb 26, 2012)

Old favorite was Precision Pep (RIP Jim) but had a could of shipping issues so I tried MP while it straightened out and they are my new go to. Have ordered a couple of times and have been a happy customer since.


----------



## unocentavo (Feb 28, 2012)

MP's got my vote too.


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> i use united pharmacies





booze said:


> All day chemist for sure





rage racing said:


> Mp



Counted...


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

big60235 said:


> Old favorite was Precision Pep (RIP Jim) but had a could of shipping issues so I tried MP while it straightened out and they are my new go to. Have ordered a couple of times and have been a happy customer since.





unocentavo said:


> MP's got my vote too.



Counted...


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

That's
MP Research Supply - 6
ResearchStop - 3
ChemOneResearch - 2
*CEM - 2*
ExtremePeptide - 1.5
Precision Peptides - 2
*Peptide Source - 1*
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 2
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 28, 2012)

none of these sites offer HCG? and no all day chemist stopped carrying it. anybody know a quick and easy source? something domestic?


----------



## scharfy (Feb 28, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> none of these sites offer HCG? and no all day chemist stopped carrying it. anybody know a quick and easy source? something domestic?



Seems like the HCG is carried more by the AAS sites, and the research Chem sites dont offer it as much..

No help here


----------



## ecto (Feb 28, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> none of these sites offer HCG? and no all day chemist stopped carrying it. anybody know a quick and easy source? something domestic?


 
Well shit the bed. That is all i needed to start my cycle in a couple of weeks. ADC was my only source for HCG. That's not good.I sure as hell don't want raisins on my first cycle ever. I'm screwed...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't ADC international? If that's the case, you guys might as well go searching across the pond for some.


----------



## schroedes (Feb 28, 2012)

mp, quick service


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 29, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> none of these sites offer HCG? and no all day chemist stopped carrying it. anybody know a quick and easy source? something domestic?



I have only used there HCG but seemed legit. Boost in libido and only a lil athrophy but not like not running hcg. pricy but what u pay in shipping for international it's works out the same. 

http://melanotanpeptide.com/category.sc?categoryId=7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

I would never run a PCT with anything other than HG SERMS.  PCT is too important to leave it to research chemicals.  They seem to be pretty hit or miss most of the time.  Just my two cents.  Wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 29, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> I have only used there HCG but seemed legit. Boost in libido and only a lil athrophy but not like not running hcg. pricy but what u pay in shipping for international it's works out the same.
> 
> Hormones
> 
> ...


 awesome thanks. my only problem with this is it comes in a powder. how much liquid do i put in to reconstitute it properly? what kind liquid? and how long will one bottle last?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 29, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> awesome thanks. my only problem with this is it comes in a powder. how much liquid do i put in to reconstitute it properly? what kind liquid? and how long will one bottle last?



Well if your using 500iu a week then a 5000iu will last 10 weeks. 

You need to get bacteriostatic water and reconstitute it with that. 

Use 2ml of BW and each ML will have 2500ius. if shooting it twice a week at 250ius then pull to the 10 mark on slin pin. Keep refrigerated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

extreme peptides gtg


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

MP.

Prami is keeping my tits from leaking, and T3 is allowing my boy to stay lean, while eating pop tarts. True story.


----------



## twotuff (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch
> ResearchStop
> CEM




chem one letro is shit. Ep is shit. PP is shit.  MP is good.


----------



## twotuff (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> MP.
> 
> Prami is keeping my tits from leaking, and T3 is allowing my boy to stay lean, while eating pop tarts. True story.


 


quit telling them my secrets LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 1, 2012)

If you get a doctor to prescribe you pergonal that is LH and FSH.  HCG is geared more to LH.


----------



## theboneman (Mar 2, 2012)

ecto said:


> Well shit the bed. That is all i needed to start my cycle in a couple of weeks. ADC was my only source for HCG. That's not good.I sure as hell don't want raisins on my first cycle ever. I'm screwed...



hey, i got all my hcg at ea, europe anabolic, great prices and awesome shipping time, youll never wait more than a week. good luck


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

Updated count coming tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I am expecting a shout out when I reach 2,000 posts



What, 99 bottles of beer, er, _posts _to go?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 2, 2012)

I plan to reach it by....Monday 

Lot's of


----------



## MFZB (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess this a random first post, but ive been lurking around here for a while. Not really sure what the rules are on posting about non-sponsors is, so you can delete this if you need to. As far as dom. hcg you can checkout purepeptide.com, not the cheapest or the most expensive, but it works...


----------



## unocentavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> none of these sites offer HCG? and no all day chemist stopped carrying it. anybody know a quick and easy source? something domestic?



I'm waiting for domestic HCG source too...cmon MP Research, or someone legit, let's see some hcg.


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)

researchstop


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 6, 2012)

Love this thread! Great idea Squigader!


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

That's
MP Research Supply - 9
ResearchStop - 4
ChemOneResearch - 3
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 3
ExtremePeptide - 2.5
*CEM - 2*
Precision Peptides - 2
*Peptide Source - 1*
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Love this thread! Great idea Squigader!



Thanks!


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 7, 2012)

ergopep 10


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

*CEM* with  out a doubt!
Love the peptides and RC's.


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 7, 2012)

Mark up another one for CEM.  Quality best describes them.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

That's
MP Research Supply - 9
*CEM - 4*
ResearchStop - 4
ChemOneResearch - 3
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 3
ExtremePeptide - 2.5
Precision Peptides - 2
*Peptide Source - 1*
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Ergopep (careful!) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 7, 2012)

Researchstop is g2g


----------



## tballz (Mar 8, 2012)

CEM Products all the way.  I've always had great experiences with them.


----------



## thane22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep....gotta go with CEM.


----------



## liftsmore (Mar 8, 2012)

I absolutely love CEM Products.  I've used them for many many years now and have always been satisfied.


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

That's
MP Research Supply - 9
*CEM - 7*
ResearchStop - 5
ChemOneResearch - 3
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 3
ExtremePeptide - 2.5
Precision Peptides - 2
*Peptide Source - 1*
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Ergopep (careful!) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1
35.5 votes so far

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.


----------



## freakinhuge (Mar 8, 2012)

haha....nice thread!

Put me down for CEM Products.  Their products are quality and their reps are very professional.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 8, 2012)

The sponsor CEM Products............great products and customer service.


----------



## toothache (Mar 9, 2012)

Going with #1 in research chems...........CEM Products.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 10, 2012)

I've tried a few places now and CEM Products is top-notch.  That's who I go with from now on.


----------



## squigader (Mar 10, 2012)

freakinhuge said:


> haha....nice thread!
> 
> Put me down for CEM Products.  Their products are quality and their reps are very professional.





lifterjaydawg said:


> The sponsor CEM Products............great products and customer service.





toothache said:


> Going with #1 in research chems...........CEM Products.





bigpapabuff said:


> I've tried a few places now and CEM Products is top-notch.  That's who I go with from now on.



Counted...


----------



## squigader (Mar 10, 2012)

_Ladies and Gentlemen,_
The lifters of IM have spoken. A new champion has arisen: board sponsor CEM is leading as most recommended!

That's
*CEM - 11*
MP Research Supply - 9
ResearchStop - 5
ChemOneResearch - 3
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 3
ExtremePeptide - 2.5
Precision Peptides - 2
*Peptide Source - 1*
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Ergopep (careful!) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1
39.5 votes so far

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.

Keep the votes coming...


----------



## Slice N Dice (Mar 12, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of CEM's Liquid Clomi and Tamox.  So that's my vote.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Me likey CEM!


----------



## johnthejello (Mar 12, 2012)

purity-solutions: they have labwork and everything for all their chemicals/peptides
researchstop: trusted for a very long time for their legit chemicals
extremepeptides: wasted $200 on them. never again.... i heard they used to be good too...


----------



## Bubbles! (Mar 14, 2012)

CEM Products!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 19, 2012)

Bumping this important thread back to life!


----------



## squigader (Mar 19, 2012)

Slice N Dice said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of CEM's Liquid Clomi and Tamox.  So that's my vote.





teddykgb29 said:


> Me likey CEM!





johnthejello said:


> purity-solutions: they have labwork and everything for all their chemicals/peptides
> researchstop: trusted for a very long time for their legit chemicals
> extremepeptides: wasted $200 on them. never again.... i heard they used to be good too...





Bubbles! said:


> CEM Products!



Counted...


----------



## squigader (Mar 19, 2012)

_Ladies and Gentlemen,
An updated count: board sponsor CEM is leading as most recommended! (Methinks the guys at CEM are telling their happy customers to come here  No matter, an unhappy customer wouldn't be giving a positive vote to CEM as these guys have!)

That's
*CEM - 14
MP Research Supply - 9
ResearchStop - 6
ChemOneResearch - 3
All Day Chemist (Pharmacy) - 3
ExtremePeptide - 2
Precision Peptides - 2
Peptide Source - 1
United Pharmacies (use a temp credit card) - 1
Ergopep (careful!) - 1
Make own (Raws, etc.) - 1
43 votes so far

The bolded ones are sponsors! These guys support IM and have a real forum presence here for easy contact.

Keep the votes coming...*_


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 21, 2012)

put me down for MP. their shit is gangsta


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 1, 2012)

Any other voters out there care to chime in?


----------



## fireman23 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awe no ag guys? Lol


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 2, 2012)

there has acutally been a handful of blood work coming back lately that shows guys getting bunk adex from MP...check the lab report thread


----------



## blergs. (Jun 8, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Any other voters out there care to chime in?



#1 is CEM

 here also!


----------



## erraticpattern (Aug 26, 2012)

Right now, purchase peptides is the only non-pharm-grade shit I've tried, and their letro is excellent.


----------



## Liquidex (Sep 8, 2012)

squigader said:


> They have 3 recommendations, and doing a search, no one seems to have complained about their clomid! I'm guessing g2g.


----------



## tacoman (Sep 9, 2012)

When you say Ergopep (careful!), does that means there products blood test came back as negligible?


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Nov 6, 2012)

I've used all day chemist with success. The only problem I had was a delay in customs and everything came through just fine.


----------



## jshel12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Researchstop


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 15, 2012)

ResearchStop... Even comes through the border and TD in 3 days. Amazing TD time for coming through border.


----------

